# Top 5 [email protected] rising stars



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana 
-a young star born in Franklin, USA that is currently living in Toronto, Canada. only at the age of 15 she has her own TV show, and is one of the biggest Family Channel star, and a pop singer in the history, rumours say that she is the whole reason why The Cosby Show went off air, and she was born in November 23, 1992, i'm older than her by 366 days, she was ranked as one of the most highest paid stars in 2007 and audtioned for Hannah Montana when she was only 11 years old
2. Avril Lavigne
-a famous young punk rock female singer born in September 27, 1984, in Belleville, Canada made nearly over a million for her first album when she was only 16 years old, I believe this was back in 2004, she dropped out of high school at grade 11, and is one of the most powerful Canadian in Hollywood today
3. Frankie Muniz
- has been homeschooled since grade 6 since he started acting, is only one years younger than Avril Lavigne, and has acted in more than 30 movies and TV shows, his fame comes from movies such as Agent Cody Banks, and Malcome in the Middle, he has more than 10 wins, and 23 nominations
4. Kelly Clarkson
-beat more than 10 000 other people to become the the winner of American Idol Season 1, since then, she has stared in movies, and released a bunch of her very own music videos
5. We are all winners, I'm think that anybody can become famous if they wanted to, God gave us many differnet gifts and whatever that may be it's yours, celebrites are people who are made famous by somebody that's already famous, but people who worked from bottom and work their way up deserves a time in the spot light, LOL i'm not even sure what i said for #5


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 10, 2008)

uke


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 10, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> uke



ditto... mas puto...


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

That chart seems ok, but I'm not interested in being famous; just in making a difference.


----------

